# Skippin Sweet Eyed Josey, AQPA mare



## Gingerpie9898 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is Skippin Sweet Eyed Josey, aka Josey. She is a 2007 model and is a grulla going grey. Her daddy was Two Eyed Eternally, a grey QH and her mother was a dun factored grade Quarab. She stands 14hh and is pretty athletic. She has a super sweet personality once she knows you, but doesn't like strangers. She had a fairly rough beginning going through two auctions by the time she was two and then had a bad rider when she was broken out to ride. She is going to be my next trail horse. I was going to use her for Extreme Cowboy Racing, but she tore a hind ligament this spring and therefore is not able do the races. I would like a thorough critique, cause I am considering breeding her to either a QH or an Arabian Cross. So I want to know what her shortcomings are and what type of stallion I should be looking for to best suit her.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I am sorry, I am not a good Conformation person, but I really like this mare, Grullo is my favorite, but I can't say I have seen a graying one before. should be interesting. 
as far has her conformation, I see a nice muscle tone,she looks sturdy. 
Maybe its the angle, but the first picture, she looks a little straight on her hind legs, I think it is how she is standing though. 

That's all I got, sorry! I really love her though, I could see her being a good trail horse


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you resize the photos? I'm having a really hard time with them at this size.


----------



## Gingerpie9898 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lets see if this works


----------



## Gingerpie9898 (Aug 18, 2010)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I am sorry, I am not a good Conformation person, but I really like this mare, Grullo is my favorite, but I can't say I have seen a graying one before. should be interesting.
> as far has her conformation, I see a nice muscle tone,she looks sturdy.
> Maybe its the angle, but the first picture, she looks a little straight on her hind legs, I think it is how she is standing though.
> 
> That's all I got, sorry! I really love her though, I could see her being a good trail horse


Thanks, she is a good horse with a really sweet personality.


----------



## larood16 (Dec 5, 2012)

Look into Ackerman performance horses out of CO. they have a gorgeous Hollywood Dunit Buckskin Stud that looks part Arab, but is full AQHA. All of this babies are stout, but have is beautiful dished face! I want to breed my Arab mare to him someday for a performance horse!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, she is one nice little girl! I love everything about her. Too bad shes greying out. Her grulla color is striking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think you should breed her...I think you need to send her to me. She is stunning!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a quality looking horse, never mind the color, I am not impressed by any colors. There is not one thing on this mare that I don't like.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty mare. grulla dont grey. She would be considered gray or roan. 
She is a nice looking mare, but since she is not registered , I would not breed her. If you are looking to raise a horse, you can probably find a weanling at one of the sales with similar lineage for fairly cheap.


----------



## Gingerpie9898 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for compliments, she is a very special mare to me. 

Yes, technically she is a grey, but her base color is grulla, so to me she is a grulla that is going to go grey. And she is registered. AQPA stands for American Quarter Pony Association. She is 14hh and of western type build, which qualifies her for the association. All of her offspring would also be registrable with the AQPA as well. So I wouldn't be breeding a grade horse. 

And I have looked, sure I can find similar pedigree, but a pedigree doesn't make a horse, what makes her special is her work ethic, the fact that she was severely abused and still offers kindness, the fact that she is smart and confident. 

I'm sorry, I'm didn't put this up to discuss if I should or shouldn't breed her, it isn't something that I look into lightly. I'm simply wanted to see what shortcomings in conformation I was overlooking when I look at her. 

Here is what I see, she is slightly downhill, her bone is on the light end, her back is shorter then equal proportions, she toes out in the hind end, but is straight through the hocks.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Reg 1/4 pony then breed reg 1/4. And you did state you did not know wether to breed to a quarter or arab cross soo.. that kinda did put things up for discussion, I misread the Registered part..


----------



## Gingerpie9898 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm not sure if I want to breed her to an Arabian cross for a full blooded Quarter, but either way, because she is registered with AQPA her offspring will be registered with AQPA as long as I don't breed to a giant quarter horse. But my question was what conformational attributes should I be looking for in a stallion, be it quarter or arab, to best compliment her, based on her shortcomings in the conformational department.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I think she is really nicely built.. Nice deep chest, shoulder may seem a little steep but maybe the way she is standing.. Pretty neck that ties in high..

To "stevenson" -----> I believe any base color can gray out as gray is dominant.. Even roan can gray out


----------



## Gingerpie9898 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anybody else want to take a crack at her. You can pick her apart without hurting my feelings.


----------



## westdressgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice mare, good luck with her!


----------

